

Phorm study on Wikileaks - adnam
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.wikileaks.org/leak/bt-phorm-report-2007.pdf
http://www.wikileaks.org/leak/bt-phorm-report-2007.pdf
======
adnam
<http://www.wikileaks.org/leak/bt-phorm-report-2007.pdf>

